# Nice catch



## FishinTheBarge (May 21, 2004)

Don't know if you guys have seen this yet or not. Buddy sent this email to me this morning. Caught off the 45th street rock groin in Galveston. Nice catch, but what a waste......


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Big Lemon


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Why keep it?..........................................later,Dave


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Back in the day, I saw quit a few large sharks caught of the rock groins at Galvatraz. The one just west of the Flagship was a pretty good Tiger hole. I even managed to catch a few fish along there.
I'm also seeing more lemons here lately for some reason. For a while there it looked like they were just about gone from the surf.
Barge, I agree, thats a total waste unless he plans to eat it. From the looks of the pic, it hadn't been cleaned yet, so the meat probably won't be fit to eat. If you are going to eat a shark, you got to clean it quick.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

gundoctor said:


> Back in the day, I saw quit a few large sharks caught of the rock groins at Galvatraz. The one just west of the Flagship was a pretty good Tiger hole. I even managed to catch a few fish along there.
> I'm also seeing more lemons here lately for some reason. For a while there it looked like they were just about gone from the surf.
> Barge, I agree, thats a total waste unless he plans to eat it. From the looks of the pic, it hadn't been cleaned yet, so the meat probably won't be fit to eat. If you are going to eat a shark, you got to clean it quick.


Not only more big lemons again, but more big sharks period. I figured things would start to pick up along the upper coast again for bigger sharks.


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

Why keep it?..........................................later,Dave

Why not????????? It's legal..... Who knows he may have eaten it.. Lets not judge before we know the whole story!!!!!!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Getting tierd of " its legal". Some one that is shark fishing is not doing it to feed the family. If so, they should have ate the bait. That sucks, no two ways about it. If someone wants to catch fish to eat, go fish for white perch or catfish. Not a fish on the edge of existance. I would like to know the whole story, and I shark fish. By accident some fish will be killed. And this could have been the case, but for a person that has fished since I could walk. I can tell by the pic that it was not bleed,or gutted. Maybe the guy or girl did not know how to prepare it,but I doubt that given its size. Maybe they were only a few miles from their house and could clean it in a few minutes. Even if that is true it still sucks that it is dead. I have always been taught to do what is right, and that is what I do. If it feels wrong I can not justify it just because it is legal.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Ditto, Jolly Roger. I keep coming back to this post as well. Trophy hunter is what it looks like to me.


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

I'm getting tired of all of the remarks made when someone keeps a shark. Maybe it feels wrong to you and a lot. Maybe it didn't to the individual who kept it. I am honestly sick and tired of this "HOLIER THAN THOU" ****!!!!! My observsation has been more large sharks( I don't mean 5 footers) die when caught than don't for one reason or another. Sure a few people have been fortunate enough to be able to release large sharks but I PERSONALLY HAVE SEEN MORE PICS OF BIG SHARKS HANGING OR LYING DEAD THAN ONES THAT HAVE BEEN RELEASED. Oh and another thing I don't know about sharks but I do about whitetailed deer and a lot of other animals. You have to* MANAGE* them. I grew up with catfish ponds, my dad wouldn't let hardly anybody keep fish. He also got to where he wouldn't keep them himself (or let me). They died off. If you do not like the *LEGALITY* of it write your congressman or whatever. Now I do believe that *BIG* sharks are fewer and further between than they used to be but another observation of mine is that I see a heck of a lot of sharks being caught so I don't believe for one second that they are on the "edge of existance". Now all of this is strictly my opinion, just as yours is yours. It does not make either of us right or wrong. When they get people stopped from kidnapping, raping and murdering children then I will worry about a G.D. fish. just my .02 cents worth.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

shrky2413 said:


> I'm getting tired of all of the remarks made when someone keeps a shark. Maybe it feels wrong to you and a lot. Maybe it didn't to the individual who kept it. I am honestly sick and tired of this "HOLIER THAN THOU" ****!!!!! My observsation has been more large sharks( I don't mean 5 footers) die when caught than don't for one reason or another. Sure a few people have been fortunate enough to be able to release large sharks but I PERSONALLY HAVE SEEN MORE PICS OF BIG SHARKS HANGING OR LYING DEAD THAN ONES THAT HAVE BEEN RELEASED. Oh and another thing I don't know about sharks but I do about whitetailed deer and a lot of other animals. You have to* MANAGE* them. I grew up with catfish ponds, my dad wouldn't let hardly anybody keep fish. He also got to where he wouldn't keep them himself (or let me). They died off. If you do not like the *LEGALITY* of it write your congressman or whatever. Now I do believe that *BIG* sharks are fewer and further between than they used to be but another observation of mine is that I see a heck of a lot of sharks being caught so I don't believe for one second that they are on the "edge of existance". Now all of this is strictly my opinion, just as yours is yours. It does not make either of us right or wrong. When they get people stopped from kidnapping, raping and murdering children then I will worry about a G.D. fish. just my .02 cents worth.


You have totally missed the point. This is a board made to promote the release of sharks. These are not whitetail, or catfish, they are sharks and comparing them to any other animal is a waste of time. Manage them is what we are trying to do. The numbers are so low that the breading females need to produce as long as possible. YES, that is a female in the pic. I would guess the pic is two-six weeks old. These are not my "opinions". Data shows a major decline in all sharks in the Gulf Of Mexico, as much as 95% in some. I will not go into murdering and such. This is a shark fishing board, others cover those topics..

shark fishing with conservation in mind


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

First of all I did not miss the point. Second just because you release a fish how can you GURANTEE it survives????????? You can't!!!!!! Unless you are inplanting every fish you catch with a tracking device. I can't count the number of dead and dieing Drum and Reds I have seen float by me while fishing. I have waded out and tried to revive several. NEVER ASSUME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You can promote CONSERVATION all you want. Just don't get ****** at or blast people that don't expecially when you don't know the whole story. In closing "SHARKS DIE IT HAPPENS". Build a brigge.


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

Oh and how the hell can you tell its a female? You cant even see the underside of it. Come on......... You expect me to believe that..


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

Delete
Delete....Hurry Hurry...LOL...LOL...


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

releasing the fish is the best chance it has, keeping it will kill it. No I do not think every fish released lives. So should we all stop releasing fish just because some die after release? I think not. No Gurantee's in life, it is just the best way we can enjoy the sport and make sure the fish have a chance. I have killed most every thing that walks or swims in Texas. I grew up and learned that was not the smartest way. I am by no means a person that fishes artificals only. Sometimes just to catch a large shark you have to kill a 20lb jack. Is that shark better then the jack or sting ray? No, but the sharks numbers are in a decline and have been for the last three decades. Is it the sport fisherman, NO. Mostly fin markets and long liners. But I still fell the same way when a long liner or a surf fishers kills a large shark. I do not like the fact that someone defends a large dead shark by saying "it's legal". It is legal for a long liner to kill as many sharks as he has hooks, cut them off into the gulf dead as long as he does no fin them. It is legal for them to do this, is it right NO. Will you defend them for killing hundreds of sharks a day because it is "legal". I did not mean to blast you, but if that is what it takes then so be it. Being legal is not enough. Do the right thing or expect to get critizied


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

Another thing, just because someone posts pics and says they released it doesn't mean they did. None of us know unless WE WERE THERE. People just give the benifit of the doubt. Why can everybody just do the same when one is kept?????????????


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

*Hey*

OK guys,, let's cool it. No need in getting all worked up and saying things in haste. We all have different opinions and that is the way it is.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

shrky2413 said:


> Oh and how the hell can you tell its a female? You cant even see the underside of it. Come on......... You expect me to believe that..


read the books on them, it is to big to be a male


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

The main point I was initially trying to make was. I get tired of everytime someone (that 99% of the time no one knows) posts a pic of a dead shark they are automatically a "Trophy Hunter". IMHO that is just as wrong as longliners and fin hunters.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Shrky,
Beach Bum(he started the board that this board came from) used to have a saying about releasing sharks that went something like. "A shark has a chance of surviving almost anything, but a ice chest and a fillet knife". He didn't mean they would survive, just that they had a chance if they were released.
There have been enough recaptures of tagged sharks to prove that not all the big sharks caught and released die. Keeping one to eat is a excuse I'll not ****** about, even if I don't like it. The shark in the picture that started this argument, hasn't been cleaned and wasn't bled, so I doubt the meat is going to be worth the effort. To bleed a shark, you cut the tail off while its still alive and let the heart pump out blood until the carcass is dry. The longer cleaning is delayed, the worse the meat tastes.
You are right about there being no guarantee that some one releases all the sharks they claim to. Hell there is no guarantee the person in the picture even caught the shark. While I know the world is full of liars and cheats, I tend to take the word of the people on this board at face value. Until one of them gives me reason not to.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

*Opinion*

All I want to say is times must be getting awful tough if you need to keep a nasty old Lemon or Bull. They taste like ****. In my opinion they both are inedible. Blacktip is a different story. If you want to eat em- keep a few small ones. If someone is gonna spend enough money to have a rig big enough to land a 6' Lemon from the rocks, they aint hurtin on groceries. I think the big ones should be released if at all possible. And I agree with Jolly-Roger, just because it's legal dont make it right. I guess that's a decision we all have to make based on our views of conservation and management. I think Bum intended this board as a way to promote catch and release shark fishing, but this board has drifted away from that now, and now I see lots of jaw skinners pics posted on here. I guess everyone has a right to make there own choice of what is wrong and right, but to me it's very clear that by reviving and releasing big fish I am protecting the sport I love for future generations of Anglers. So- go ahead and kill em if you want and hang those jaws on the wall. I won't loose no sleep over it. I will attempt to revive/release and sleep feeling pretty good about it.


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

*Releasing Sharks*

I agree with Jolly Roger, we need to teach other shark fisherman to release the big sharks and rare ones when at all possible. I believe in keeping one good eating "male" shark (preferably blacktip) to eat once in a while, but a lemon shark which are not a dime a dozen, should be released. When I first started shark fishing I would keep any shark I caught only because I didn't know any better. Fishing through the years with other experienced shark fisherman have taught me to release as many sharks as possible. We should try to teach/recommend releasing sharks like the lemon above. I try to preach releasing female sharks as much as possible but there's nothing wrong with bringing one home to eat once in a while. This is one reason I like the new shark limit "one per day" which was implemented a few years ago. You guys remember before the new limit when people caught baby sharks and left them for dead all the time. You don't see much of that anymore. :texasflag


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

See **** fish... See **** catch fish... See **** kill fish... Don't be a ****, Catch and Release...


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

I dont think that either party is right or wrong but look at it this way. Are you gonna tell a deer hunter that when he sees the trophy deer of a lifetime not to shoot it? I mean com-on who wants to eat an old deer and everyone knows that the guy is just gonna mount it. Why not let him go to see his dying day?

just my $.02


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

If I could hook a deer, battle it for a long time, catch it and take a pic. I would relase the trophys and mount the pic. With sharks we have a chance to catch the animal, take a brag shot and let it go. Not the case with deer, and in two weeks if granpa with the rocking chair walks by me, I will not hesitate to shoot. But I will let all the younger bucks and does walk. Deer mangement is different.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Last summer during one of our four-day beach vacations my family and I were staying at a hotel in Texas City (Cheaper Rates.) After a days worth of the beach we went back to the hotel. A guy had a really nice pick-up pulling a slick bayboat behind it. Nice set up for a young guy. I noticed he was on the deck of the boat cleaning. My five year old son and I walked over to look at the boat. I noticed he had a shark on the deck. The shark was lying there dead. I wanted my son to see the shark so I hoisted him on the deck (after I asked permission of course.) Immediately my five year old started screaming. I couldn't figure out what the problem was. Could my own son be afraid of a shark? The horror!
I come to find it was the smell. The guy had two sharks on deck. Not gutted. Not bled. Just lying there dead in the hot August sun. You figure the time from the oil platform, trailering, and the drive to Texas City. The smell nearly overwhelmed my son. I know this cause after a good whiff I thought I was going to die.
Enough said. I thanked the guy and headed back to my room. 
I understand some folks like to eat sharks. I understand some sharks die when hooked. I'm thinking in this case there may have been an opportunity for some educating. A simple question like: "what do you plan on doing with these sharks?" This may have made the fisherman think about the next time he caught any fish.I don't think he was planning on eating them. They likley ended up in a dumpster. An unfitting burial for any creature.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

ZenDaddy said:


> They likley ended up in a dumpster. An unfitting burial for any creature.


That would also be a illegal burial for a shark. TP&W Regs require that edible portions of fish or game be kept in edible condition. I read that as meaning that dumpstering a shark is illegal and I'd call operation game thief if I saw it done.
I did it the wrong way for a lot of years because I didn't know any better and the laws said I could. I killed sharks for no other reason than they were sharks. I jawed out any shark that was big enough and sold the jaws. I learned things about sharks and changed. I haven't killed a shark on purpose since quite a few years before then end of the last century. I don't make excuses for how things were done "back in the day" because that is history and can't be changed. What can be changed, is how we do things from now on. Now there is enough information out there, that everyone should know better, plus the laws are getting much tighter.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> If I could hook a deer, battle it for a long time, catch it and take a pic. I would relase the trophys and mount the pic. With sharks we have a chance to catch the animal, take a brag shot and let it go. Not the case with deer.....But I will let all the younger bucks and does walk. Deer mangement is different.


Yes deer management is different but like you said you would snap a picture and let it go. Thats what Im getting at. You would shoot the older and let younger live. Others might pass on the young cause they dont have the rack. This guy kept a huge shark for food (maybe) to mount (maybe) for braging rights (for sure) how could you brag on a 2-3 footer?



Zen Daddy said:


> I'm thinking in this case there may have been an opportunity for some educating. A simple question like: "what do you plan on doing with these sharks?" This may have made the fisherman think about the next time he caught any fish.I don't think he was planning on eating them.


Agreed only because of my beliefs. We dont know what his were or are. I think in this case everyones right. No maybe he shouldnt have kept it (in our eyes) but whos to say he cant?


----------



## T Mack (Jul 11, 2004)

To any and all. You are right these are only opinions which confuses me as to why some rant and rave about "Holier than Thous".

In any case long lining, extreme purse netting, and culling the catch are all legal too, but this doesn't make them a good thing.

If anyone is interested there is a group www.fisheriesdefensefund.org
with a man named Steven Sloan who has written a powerful book called Ocean Bankruptcy.

He also promotes management and stewardship of the sea. If there is no efforts now the fisheries will be gone in our lifetimes. Truth-
Tylers Surf article listed off CorpusFishing.com page explains why the Brits became such good long casters. Because there were no more fish to catch. Really-
So kill what you want, but don't rag on those of us who attempt to conserve. As others said, we don't know the story on that Shark. The owner may have attempted to revive it.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I think that was a great shark. Once again can't think of why I would keep the shark. But I think we should hear from Fishnthebarge before we say anything about the motives of the Shark guy.

Did that shark do something? Was it dead when he found it?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Brady Bunch said:


> Yes deer management is different but like you said you would snap a picture and let it go. Thats what Im getting at. You would shoot the older and let younger live. Others might pass on the young cause they dont have the rack. This guy kept a huge shark for food (maybe) to mount (maybe) for braging rights (for sure) how could you brag on a 2-3 footer?


Since every one wants to compare sharks to deer. They are both game animals that need to be managed, but deer heards are healthy and have good numbers. Some sharks on the other hand are almost gone.

To manage a deer heard with very low numbers the females(does) will be left in order to breed and reproduce. The higher number of does in the heard the more deer the next year. The number of bucks(males) does not have to equal the number of does, but needs to be much less then does. The does will still be bread to ensure a good crop of fawns. After many years of this the number of does will need to be controled in order for the herd to maitain healthy numbers. When a heard reaches this point kull deer will need to be taken, weither does or inferer bucks. You have reached you goal at this point and can start to produce trophy bucks. Not having to worry about a decline in numbers because the frame work for a healthy heard is in place and good turn around will happen. With younger bucks becoming trophys in time.

Now after reading that, it needs to be applied to sharks. But from the first, not todays deer heards.

The shark in the pic is a lemon. Judging by it size it looks to be a female. I could be wrong but it would be a very large male. Lemons take 7-8 years before they can bread. This is very slow, even for sharks. The Females of most shark spiecies is larger then the males, as such in lemons. Now it is no seceret that shark populations are very low. Some so low they are thought to no longer be present in the Gulf of Mexico. In any good game management you must leave the females in order to get the numbers back up. We are in the VERY FIRST steps of management of the sharks populations. This is the most important time to leave the females in order to ensure a healthy population. Without these mature large females the populations will only decline. They are the backbone of a healthy shark population. The breeding cycle of sharks takes so long that each one is important right now. With a little reading it will become clear as to how bad the problem is. It is very important that people that like to catch sharks understand that their is a real problem. And that yes, even if they only catch one shark a year it is important that it is released. This can not be stressed enough. No longer do people have to fish to feed a family, unless they do it for a living. So their is no need to kill a large shark that needs our help. A pic will work better then a set of jaws on the wall to brag about. Anyone can buy shark jaws and make up a story. But if you are in the pic, then it is better.

Comparing a game speicies that is almost complety wiped out to deer heards that are higher then ever is not good. Yes with deer you can take the females. But only a short few years ago in many Texas counties you could not take a doe the populations were so low. Sharks numbers are so low the females needs to be protected. Now with that said some sharks numbers are not as bad as others. Lemons are low and need help in Texas. One day the populations may get like deer and keeping a large shark will not be a problem. I hope that day comes soon, but for right now it is many years away.

This is all I have to say on this subject. If somone does not see the need to release sharks then nothing I say will change their minds. This was wrote for those who want to know what the reasons are to relase and why some of us do not like to see a large shark dead. A pic is better then a set of jaws. I do not care what the story of the shark in the pic is, it is not important. It is just one less shark this year and two to seventeen less in two years and so on for the thrity years it could have produced more sharks for us to catch.


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

I think all the members on this board are concerned about conservation. I also believe that we all practice conservation whether we are out there with a gun, rod, notebook, etc. In addition, I don't think we should be shoving our beliefs down other responsible outdoorsman's throats just because we can. If there is a case of negligent behavior we see while out in the field, we should definitely address it. To not do so would be negligence on our part. However, here on this board, I feel like I am with friends and like minded people. We should support each other, and save the sermons for the bad apples we will occasionally encounter. Will I keep a medium sized Shark for food once a year or so, you bet. Will some die from stress, or swallowing the hook etc, you bet. Conservation is important, and so is flexibility among responsible, friendly, outdoorsman.


----------



## FishinTheBarge (May 21, 2004)

*Alright guys......*

We all know dead sharks on this site are frowned upon, it happens, but we all have been guilty at one time or another for various reasons. Conservation is the key here. Since I live on the island, and the shark was caught near my home, I posted it, even knowing this would happen. Debate is good, and gives conservation of sharks the attention they need.....Conservation advises us to release.....Legal rights allowed the guy to keep it......I called it as I see it.......My buddy was at the right place at the right time, so I posted a great looking catch. But in my opinion, the fish was most likely a waste.. My buddy was surfing right there where this shark was battled then landed......Never attempted to revive...Fish stayed on beach for an undetermined amount of time...Onlookers, tourists, locals whomever....trophy bragging......Way too long sitting on the beach.... was FINALLY hauled up the beach and stairs to the truck where it sat again for trophy spectators on the seawall. Not bled, not gutted, ect ect....Buddy finally finished surfing, and got a camera from his car and snapped the pic... Not sure after that how long the shark sat in the truck or what became of it.......... We all know what happens to sharkmeat if not handled properly and immediately. Come to your own conclusions.... Now lets all go have a drink and always have Tight lines!!!!


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

We have this same issue from time to time on the Catfish Lounge .. Bum started this board to educate people on the conservation side and to promote catch Tag and release .. Anyone taking a far left stance on this , probably needs to take it elsewhere - It just doesn't make sense .. Hopefully these people will be eductaed ... 

When we talk about Catfish - People see them as Trash fish - Just like they see sharks as bad creatures .. The gene pool of a few hundred years ago , that had catfish in the 6 or 7' range has been killed off ... It isn't about keeping one fish alive .. It is about keeping the reproduction pool going .. You guys fight the good fight -- I am right behind you .. I promote it everytime a shark fisherman calls me about tackle -- Hope that doesn't hurt my sales -- I really don't care though =)


----------



## sharkslayer (Jul 28, 2004)

I sure would like to keep the jaws of a big shark but if i have the opportunity to release it i will. i support conservation and think you shouldnt kill a shark unless you want to eat a small blacktip or something like that. i havent killed a shark in a long time and when i finally do catch a real trophy shark im going to try and release it. i think this board is for conservation and im right there along with them. JMO.


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

Oh make no mistake. I am not in any way, shape form or fashion against conservation, just the opposite. Maybe I went about what I was trying to say all wrong. Let me try this. I just don't like seeing people being attacked or persacuted when they are not present to stand up for themselves so go find the guy that said it and say what you have to say to his face. Just be prepared to face the consequences.


----------



## Bigfish_04 (Jun 21, 2004)

Some times you catch big sharks and they swallow the hook. ( NO THIS FROM DOING IT A WHILE ). My biggest shark was a 11' 7" lemon and we had to keep it because by the time it was on the beach the acid level in the shark was to hight and the hook was in the far back of the throat. I practise CPR all the time and seeing a big shark like that die after a long freaking time of walking with it in the water and making it swim just kills you. Trying to get a hook of a 300 plus pound shark is not my fancy.


----------



## Sharken (May 21, 2004)

Yo Shrky, this board was once a consevationalist based board that taught the importance of catch anf release. Mayby, this is why you keep hearing the posts against keeping sharks. You are obviously new, along with a bunch of others who dont take the same value of preserving the shark species. So if you dont like to hear people degrade others who kill sharks, dont post here. BOOYA


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

Shrky2413 is a good friend of mine and he was not promoting the killing of sharks by any means. This is a good healthy argument and promotes catch and release. Last June I hooked a shark in the tail and while bringing it in noticed that it did not move very much. Tried to revive her for about half an hour with no luck. Finally I gave up and snapped this pic. It happens and I catch and release every shark I catch. I don't care for the way shark taste.....Honestly I think its horrible and can't stand it. I would rather eat a skipjack...LOL.. I agree it sucks to see Lemons being kept but its going to happen and the best we can do is do our part and teach others to catch and release.


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

Shrky2413 is a good friend of mine and he was not promoting the killing of sharks by any means. He is just saying there is no reason to make unecessary comments about somebody keeping a shark. On the other hand, if we don't take time out to mention anything about it then, we are ignoring what we stand for. Although, we can be more creative in how we approach the subject. Communication over the message boards can alot of times be misconstrued and people become hot headed. This is a good healthy argument and promotes catch and release, and we need them every now and then. Last June I hooked a shark in the tail and while bringing it in noticed that it did not move very much. Tried to revive her for about half an hour with no luck. Finally I gave up and snapped this pic. It happens and I catch and release every shark I catch. I don't care for the way shark taste.....Honestly I think the meat is horrible and can't stand it. I would rather eat a skipjack...LOL.. I agree it sucks to see Lemons being kept but its going to happen and the best we can do is do our part and teach others to catch and release.


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Yo Sharken, I think your Booya is b.s. It is a very low thing to do to tell some of the fine outdoorsman here that they don't value conservation of the shark species. Read the posts closer, every one of them has been about shark conservation. We all think it sucks to see wanton waste of sharks, especially the large ones. 

If you want to be extreme about it, consider this. You fish for sharks for recreational pleasure, some released sharks die, (probably more often than not the bigger ones), some species are in dire straits, you believe no shark should ever die. What in the world are you doing fishing for them ? Is your recreational pleasure more important than the survival of sharks ?


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

shrky2413 said:


> Why keep it?..........................................later,Dave
> 
> Why not????????? It's legal..... Who knows he may have eaten it.. Lets not judge before we know the whole story!!!!!!


All I try to do is put out there the way I see it. Sure he might not have had a choice (it couldnt be revived) so he took it home. All I want to do is put it out there for the lurkers here and people that might see it and think its the right thing to do and then get a new one riped when they post. My statment is just that "Why keep it", if somone knows the story then tell us why to keep it. And the agument of deer vs. shark is not even a point. There are no long liners for deer or companys that go out and and slaughter deer by the thousands around the world. Deer dont migrate to Eourope or Africa like sharks do hints that the shark population is under attac for the world. Where ever you go in the world to hunt they regulate the populations. Your deer here are not gonna get shot in Ireland or Australlia unlike THE WORLDS SHARKS.....................................later,Dave


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

Thanks alot Skip I appreciate it.Hey Sharken member since 2002!!!!!!!! JDS thank you as well. Oh yeah Sharken dont come at me with that "HOILIER THAN THOU" BS!!!!!!!!


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

Thanks alot Skip I appreciate it.Hey Sharken member since 2002!!!!!!!! JDS thank you as well. Oh yeah Sharken dont come at me with that "HOILIER THAN THOU" BS!!!!!!!!


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Your welcome Shrky. I can tell your a conservation minded guy with a level head. I was going to make the peta reference, but thought I should stop where I was. You know something though, I deal with some 47 species of animal every day that are much more endangered than sharks and our biggest challenge is narrow minded people (peta, and the like) that speak with emotion and will just not reason. There is a way to conserve responsibly, and it is not by spewing bile.


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

I don't know why I accidentally posted twice. But, looks like we are done here.


----------



## Sharken (May 21, 2004)

I never once said i didnt think some sharks die, and sometimes it happens, but you were getting mad about people posting against dead shark pictures. I believe if you post a picture of a dead shark on this website you should face criticism. This website is about consevation and not killing, so people should expect criticism against dead sharks. Like the original author of this post said, this shark had been dead for a long time, and it was a plain out waste. Why dont you read the post before you come back at me. Hey skipjack, your a cool guy and I understand your point, but you also say people should take the time to stand up for their opinion about conservation. Sometimes standing up for your point without sounding threatening is impossible on a message board. I was just trying to make the point that, if your on a forum that deals with conservation be ready for people to go against the dead shark post. You need to deal with it, and not say anything, at least on this board. Unless this board has become something different.


----------

